# Personal Trainer with Anxiety willing to share any and all knowledge



## babymuscles (Oct 21, 2011)

I have an ISSA training certification and have competed in 3 figure competitions in the last few years, turns out I was using them to avoid my real issues, but now I am in counseling and the gym is helping me keep my anxiety under control as I sort out my triggers and stressors with my counselor. 

I'd love to share my knowledge of clean eating, weight training and cardio. 

I can design weight regimens, share recipes and help you get motivated. I am not selling anything. I believe knowledge is power and I want to SHARE mine.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Could you write me up a basic diet plan for a winter bulk up? Currently 6' 175lbs


----------



## babymuscles (Oct 21, 2011)

woot said:


> Could you write me up a basic diet plan for a winter bulk up? Currently 6' 175lbs


A bulking diet is usually done in a 2 to 1 ratio. Aim for 1 to 1.5 grams of lean protein per pound, so at a minimum you should eat 175g of protein per day. Basically 5 to 6 oz's of protein at every meal or roughly 50 grams. Double your clean carb intake with it especially on lifting days. Lift heavy and hard and you should see changes.

Example: Breakfast 6 to 8 egg whites and 1c of plain oatmeal. Spice up the oatmeal with cinnamon, and a little brown sugar.

I increase my carb intake on legs and back day because they are larger muscles groups than say tri's and bi's. Tweak your diet accordingly.


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi
I'm 19 years old male 6ft0in 199 lbs 

I have guessing 22% body fat and a gym membership 

Thing is my gym has no bench lol but dumbbells barbells cardio stuff machines help me out I need a workout routine


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

I bulled up from 180 to 210 and did it the wrong way now I'm fat with muscles lol


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

thanks for the offer! i live in barrack (no kitchen), i lift often but barracks diet often leaves me hungry and eating junk. any recommendations for things i could make for myself without a kitchen that are heathly and easy to find?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I want to maximise my balance and fast twitch muscles, can I do this at home? what equipment would you recommend?


----------



## babymuscles (Oct 21, 2011)

whoishe said:


> Hi
> I'm 19 years old male 6ft0in 199 lbs
> 
> I have guessing 22% body fat and a gym membership
> ...


Pushups are a great way to deal with the fact that there is no bench. My advice in order to lean out and drop your body fat % is to focus on growing the large muscle groups. Lift heavy and hard when you focus on your back, legs and glutes. Muscle burns fat 

Sounds like you could also benefit from some HIIT cardio training. Hop on the treadmill and sprint for a min and jog/walk for a min for up to 30 min at least twice a week. And as you progress increase your sprint time.

Split your body parts up into 3 days. Back and bi, chest and tri, and legs and shoulders. Dumbells and barbells are perfect for all body parts,and if your gym has machines, they should have a chest press machine.

I'll try and post a full body workout for all as soon as I get my 8th graders started on The Tell Tale Heart.


----------



## babymuscles (Oct 21, 2011)

SPC said:


> thanks for the offer! i live in barrack (no kitchen), i lift often but barracks diet often leaves me hungry and eating junk. any recommendations for things i could make for myself without a kitchen that are heathly and easy to find?


I'll offer some suggestions, but I've never been in the military so I don't know what you have readily available, but I often travel with almonds, cashews and sunflower seeds, and I go through a lot of whey protein powder. Nut butters like all natural PB are good sources of fat and protein. Occasionally I go for all natural beef jerkey when I can find it, but the sodium content is often high.

Best advice is to limit your white sugar, white flour and salt intake when you can, but I work in a middle school and I'm guessing barracks food is about the same as our cafeteria food....


----------



## babymuscles (Oct 21, 2011)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I want to maximise my balance and fast twitch muscles, can I do this at home? what equipment would you recommend?


I recently started doing yoga and pilates for balance. I also find that the martial art I train helps me in that area too. (black belt test this Friday 10/28) There are plenty of dvd's available for yoga and pilates and if you don't want to buy them, then check out your local library.

Fast twitch fibers are used in speed work like sprinting and cycling. I would suggest finding a park, track or even your back yard and running interval sprints, and doing squat jumps to focus on the quads and hamstrings.

I hope this helps


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

Lol my free personal training session was just pushups an squats is it weird that my stomach/abs is hurting from holding it in doing pushups... Oh I need a workout routine like what to do


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

What kinda diet plan would you recommend for cutting im trying too lower my bloodpressure im about 5,11 205lb


----------



## babymuscles (Oct 21, 2011)

GotAnxiety said:


> What kinda diet plan would you recommend for cutting im trying too lower my bloodpressure im about 5,11 205lb


First question: Have you seen a Doctor and been cleared for physical activity?

As for diet I suggest switching over to what is called a "clean diet" and yes carbs are allowed.

Basically cut out all white sugar, white flour and lower your sodium intake. Eat 6 times a day and cut out carbs at the last 2 meals only.Focus on eating a healthy fat, a lean protein and a clean carb at every meal.

Example:

Breakfast 6 to 8 egg whites cooked in a little bit of olive oil. Scramble them with veggies like spinach, tomatoes and mushrooms or make and omelet. For a clean carb source have a piece of fruit or whole wheat English muffin or toast. Whole wheat is better than whole grain as it's less refined.

Snack 1: 3 to 4 oz of lean protein (chicken, beef fish or turkey) 1 oz nuts

Lunch: 5 to 6 oz's of lean protein, salad or steamed veggies and a baked sweet potato

Snack 2: 1 cup Greek yogurt and fruit (citrus and berries lowest in sugar)

Dinner: Protein and veggies

Snack before bed if needed of protein and healthy fat like chicken and almonds.

If you have been sedentary for sometime then I suggest 30 min of walking or biking 3 to 4 days a week and increase as your body changes and energy levels increase.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

babymuscles said:


> I recently started doing yoga and pilates for balance. I also find that the martial art I train helps me in that area too. (black belt test this Friday 10/28) There are plenty of dvd's available for yoga and pilates and if you don't want to buy them, then check out your local library.
> 
> Fast twitch fibers are used in speed work like sprinting and cycling. I would suggest finding a park, track or even your back yard and running interval sprints, and doing squat jumps to focus on the quads and hamstrings.
> 
> I hope this helps


I am under the impression that iso-metrics work fast twitch fibres. Can you tell me if that is true?

Chrz...


----------



## babymuscles (Oct 21, 2011)

jonny neurotic said:


> I am under the impression that iso-metrics work fast twitch fibres. Can you tell me if that is true?
> 
> Chrz...


Yes you can do those as well 

All depends on your goals. If you want to work on your slow twitch fibers and build mass then focus on heavy lifting. If you want to improve your speed for running and cycling them isometrics will help you.


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

babymuscles said:


> I recently started doing yoga and pilates for balance. I also find that the martial art I train helps me in that area too. (black belt test this Friday 10/28) There are plenty of dvd's available for yoga and pilates and if you don't want to buy them, then check out your local library.
> 
> Fast twitch fibers are used in speed work like sprinting and cycling. I would suggest finding a park, track or even your back yard and running interval sprints, and doing squat jumps to focus on the quads and hamstrings.
> 
> I hope this helps


Fast twitch muscle fibers are involved with any kind of intense movements. So yes weight lifting and isometric can work fast twitch muscles, even though they might look slow or you're not moving at all, you're still using them.


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

whoishe said:


> Lol my free personal training session was just pushups an squats is it weird that my stomach/abs is hurting from holding it in doing pushups... Oh I need a workout routine like what to do


You also need goals so we can determine how and what you're going to work out for.


----------



## babymuscles (Oct 21, 2011)

whoishe said:


> Lol my free personal training session was just pushups an squats is it weird that my stomach/abs is hurting from holding it in doing pushups... Oh I need a workout routine like what to do


All normal side effects 

Start with a full body workout 3 days a week:
4 sets of 10 to 12 reps, after a month of steady lifting you can break your workouts into specific body parts.

Squats
Leg Press
Bicep Curls
Alt Bicep Curls
Tricep Kickbacks
Tricep Pulldowns
Chest Press
Incline Chest Press
Cable rows for back
Lat Pulldown

All exercises can be found on youtube for proper form.


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

babymuscles said:


> All normal side effects
> 
> Start with a full body workout 3 days a week:
> 4 sets of 10 to 12 reps, after a month of steady lifting you can break your workouts into specific body parts.
> ...


hate to be dickish, but you just have a random selection of lifts and way too many of them without knowing his goals. Novice lifters need to focus on about 3 compound lifts and for strength sets three sets of 3-8 reps are the best. "Training body parts" doesn't actually work too well either.

Leg press should be avoided if you can do a full squat with the bar. Bench press and incline bench shouldn't be worked on the same day either. Biceps don't need to be stressed that much. Way too much volume for the tricep and way too much isolation. I like cable rows and lat pulldowns are fine but there are better lifts for novice lifters.


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you so much can I get your email cos in a month I'll ask u for what's next ... I'm trying to lose fat from 22% to 11% from 195 lbs today 6 ft tall


----------



## babymuscles (Oct 21, 2011)

guppy88 said:


> hate to be dickish, but you just have a random selection of lifts and way too many of them without knowing his goals. Novice lifters need to focus on about 3 compound lifts and for strength sets three sets of 3-8 reps are the best. "Training body parts" doesn't actually work too well either.
> 
> Leg press should be avoided if you can do a full squat with the bar. Bench press and incline bench shouldn't be worked on the same day either. Biceps don't need to be stressed that much. Way too much volume for the tricep and way too much isolation. I like cable rows and lat pulldowns are fine but there are better lifts for novice lifters.


 Personally I enjoy training body parts, and loathe a full body split due to boredom. As far as compound lifts I can take them or leave them. I change my workout up every month and prefer muscle confusion as a way to grow and change my body. I don't think 2 exercises per body part is too much, and reps can always be adjusted. Now that being said, if you'd like to offer an alternative workout to him then go right ahead. I believe that knowledge is power and I don't know everything.


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

babymuscles said:


> Personally I enjoy training body parts, and loathe a full body split due to boredom. As far as compound lifts I can take them or leave them. I change my workout up every month and prefer muscle confusion as a way to grow and change my body. I don't think 2 exercises per body part is too much, and reps can always be adjusted. Now that being said, if you'd like to offer an alternative workout to him then go right ahead. I believe that knowledge is power and I don't know everything.


What's "muscle confusion"?


----------



## babymuscles (Oct 21, 2011)

guppy88 said:


> What's "muscle confusion"?


Comes from the P90X workouts

http://www.build-muscle-guide.com/muscle-confusion-p90x.html


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

You are aware there's no such thing as muscle confusion. That's a marketing ploy. nothing in science supports muscle confusion.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Im clear for physical activity, it's not dangerously high just slightly elevated i wanna get it low like around 100 over 60 or somethin, what kind of fitness routine's would you recommend?


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

GotAnxiety said:


> Im clear for physical activity, it's not dangerously high just slightly elevated i wanna get it low like around 100 over 60 or somethin, what kind of fitness routine's would you recommend?


are you talking about HR, why did you need to be cleared for activity, and what are your goals?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Blood pressure, weightloss mainly maybe build some muscle, just wanna eat right and stay active over the winter getting cold over here already.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

So my question is about bulking and cutting. I think its stupid. 

Here is why,

some people claim that you cant build muscles if your daily calorie requirement is say 2200, and you take 2000 calories. So if you workout and take a large protein diet, say 200 G why cant you build muscle? Most muscle is built at night, so isnt that when the most amount of protein should be available to your body anyways, thats when all the HGH is kicking in, and the body is furiously reparing tissue

It doesnt make any sense. Another thing i have always wondered, if protein is required to build muscle, which i take, then how come genetically some people are naturally built. these people never took excess protein. Sometimes i see people in Africa with barely enough to it, they starve all day, but have quite a bit of muscles. What about teenagers, some of them grow muscles like crazy and never take protein.

Thanks


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Zeeshan said:


> So my question is about bulking and cutting. I think its stupid.
> 
> Here is why,
> 
> ...


You can build muscle and loose weight, but it depends. Body fat is essential. larger people can gain muscle on a high protein low carb diet. Skinny people barley build any muscle like that because they lack the fat reserve. Fat is very useful for recovery, insulation, energy, insulting nerve fibers, etc. Skinny people lack the fat to build muscle. But why do you care about dieting if you're too skinny? That's why you need to bulk if you're skinny.

People do better at different body fats. For recovery for endurance athletes body fat needs to be at 10-14 and for weight lifters anywhere to 10-20.

As for super strong freaks, muscle size is genetically determined by the type of muscle fibers. Fast twitch muscles are much larger and many people are born naturally with much more fast twitch than others. Protein is the source for building muscle, but you genetics and hard work can determine the size of your muscle fibers that already exist.


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

GotAnxiety said:


> Blood pressure, weightloss mainly maybe build some muscle, just wanna eat right and stay active over the winter getting cold over here already.


Still fairly vague goals, but I can work with this. You might do yourself well by making more measurable goals like I need to lose this much weight. a high protein or fat diet with low carbs might help. Key is don't listen to any diet that says they are low fat or high carb. Stay away from processed **** and maybe grains.

As for building muscle, i'd lift heavy (3 sets of 5) two times a week with two-three lifts. Make sure they're free weights and compound weights. Bench, squat, etc. Buy starting strength to learn the forum. What do you want to work on in this area? If it's appearance what needs the most work?

And as for losing weight, cardio or metcon can help. Make sure you keep adding intensity though. If you're running make sure to work on form for safety reasons, don't run too much, too far or too long. Build up over time. Swimming is nice because it's a bit harder.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

guppy88 said:


> You can build muscle and loose weight, but it depends. Body fat is essential. larger people can gain muscle on a high protein low carb diet. Skinny people barley build any muscle like that because they lack the fat reserve. Fat is very useful for recovery, insulation, energy, insulting nerve fibers, etc. Skinny people lack the fat to build muscle. But why do you care about dieting if you're too skinny? That's why you need to bulk if you're skinny.
> 
> People do better at different body fats. For recovery for endurance athletes body fat needs to be at 10-14 and for weight lifters anywhere to 10-20.
> 
> As for super strong freaks, muscle size is genetically determined by the type of muscle fibers. Fast twitch muscles are much larger and many people are born naturally with much more fast twitch than others. Protein is the source for building muscle, but you genetics and hard work can determine the size of your muscle fibers that already exist.


That is just what i dont understand

the metaphor i always get is that Protein is to muscle, what cement is to a wall. But lets say an 18 year old is genetically mascular, they never took this protein, so how was their body able to build all these muscles????


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Another question that always baffled me is about metabolism.

what do people mean when they say they have high metabolism. Body turns excess calories into fat, what does it do with excess calories on people that just dont naturally get fat


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Zeeshan said:


> That is just what i dont understand
> 
> the metaphor i always get is that Protein is to muscle, what cement is to a wall. But lets say an 18 year old is genetically mascular, they never took this protein, so how was their body able to build all these muscles????


Protein, regardless if you eat it or not, doesn't effect what kind of muscle you have. Fast twitch muscle is larger and it is determined mostly by training and genetics. Some people are born with more fast twitch fibers. Fast twitch muscles are much larger than slow twitch muscles as well. If you want to look more into how genes work i'd read more onto that because I wouldn't be comfortable explaining.

and just because you're eating muscle doesn't mean you'll be building muscle. Un-active people will usually just piss extra protein out. In order to build muscle you need to exercise to lift your muscle fibers bigger.

as for metabolism, most people say that but don't really know that. In general, larger people have a higher metabolism and smaller people have a lower metabolism. think of fueling the big block vs the four cylinder. What needs more fuel? As for how metabolism works, i'm not going to explain that. One could write 10 pages and only hit the tip. I'd look that up online.


----------



## katiec2312 (Sep 23, 2011)

I have an aerobic step I've never used, what are some exercises I can do with it? Thanks


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

katiec2312 said:


> I have an aerobic step I've never used, what are some exercises I can do with it? Thanks


None


----------



## JackNoah (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi. I just turned 17. I have a BMI of 21.8 (176.5cm, 68kg / 5'9", 150lbs). 

I want to start bulking up and gaining muscle in my pecs, delts, biceps and triceps, and my upper legs. Specifically but I can't afford to go to the gym at the moment without a job. I used to run twice a week, but now I only walk between 1.5-3 miles per day with no further exercise. 

I'm wondering what would be a good way to bulk up for summer or next year without going to the gym? I've been looking independently for a training and diet regime but the ones I have found are geared towards older people or those looking to lose weight, and I don't really understand fitness terms too well... I should mention the only real gym machinery I have access to right now is a pretty good excercise bike that doesn't see much use. . Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

JackNoah said:


> Hi. I just turned 17. I have a BMI of 21.8 (176.5cm, 68kg / 5'9", 150lbs).
> 
> I want to start bulking up and gaining muscle in my pecs, delts, biceps and triceps, and my upper legs. Specifically but I can't afford to go to the gym at the moment without a job. I used to run twice a week, but now I only walk between 1.5-3 miles per day with no further exercise.
> 
> I'm wondering what would be a good way to bulk up for summer or next year without going to the gym? I've been looking independently for a training and diet regime but the ones I have found are geared towards older people or those looking to lose weight, and I don't really understand fitness terms too well... I should mention the only real gym machinery I have access to right now is a pretty good excercise bike that doesn't see much use. . Thanks in advance for any help.


I'd suggest starting strength to get bigger. Just look on the starting strength once you can go to the gym.





















Go to a play ground. I'd take three or four lifts intense lifts that use your whole body.

For instance

Pistol Squats 3 by 5
Planche Push-ups 3 by 5
Pull-ups/chin-ups 3 sets of however many you can do

Workout b
Jack Lalane push-up hold
Sprints with proper running form
Dips 3 sets of however many you can do

That's just an example. Start making the lifts harder as you progress by adding weight, or w/e. Walking isn't doing anything for you right now.


----------



## JackNoah (Oct 30, 2011)

guppy88 said:


> I'd suggest starting strength to get bigger. Just look on the starting strength once you can go to the gym.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton for the great answer, this is exactly what I needed. What about diet? Do I start off on a regular, every day diet until I start building up muscle, then increase my calorie intake?


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

JackNoah said:


> Thanks a ton for the great answer, this is exactly what I needed. What about diet? Do I start off on a regular, every day diet until I start building up muscle, then increase my calorie intake?


If you're a skinny kid don't worry about your diet. SS advocates a gallon of whole milk a day, but that's hard for most people to do. I'd buy some whole milk and maybe drink a half gallon a day or drink lots of whole milk. Whole milk gets you bigger for a number of reasons. Eat a lot of meat for the protein source, don't forget your veggies, grains will help you get bigger but don't eat too many.

Another tip would be to drench your foods in olive oil as well.


----------



## PainisLove (Nov 28, 2009)

how long does it take to build muscle in the hamstring? i have flat feet and kinesiology states that everything is connected


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

PainisLove said:


> how long does it take to build muscle in the hamstring? i have flat feet and kinesiology states that everything is connected


No longer than any other muscle. Flat feet shouldn't make it harder for you to work your hamstring. I don't know where you're getting that idea.


----------



## PainisLove (Nov 28, 2009)

sorry about that, im recovering from the flat feet. how often can i train the hamstrings with weights, say if im already deadlifting once a week. im really trying to get over this condition its REALLY impacted my life and caused my SA


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

PainisLove said:


> sorry about that, im recovering from the flat feet. how often can i train the hamstrings with weights, say if im already deadlifting once a week. im really trying to get over this condition its REALLY impacted my life and caused my SA


If you're a novice 2x a week is fine. Dead-lifting, saying you're doing it right, works the hamstring with many more muscles. Dead-lift and the full squat are both working the hamstrings, and then you'd be working out your hamstrings 3x a week, and you'd still be fine. 3x a week is what you should be doing now anyways.

And why do you think you're hamstrings are suffering because you have flat feet? You should also run barefoot or with vibram shoes. About 95 percent of foot problems come from padding in shoes.


----------



## PainisLove (Nov 28, 2009)

guppy88 said:


> If you're a novice 2x a week is fine. Dead-lifting, saying you're doing it right, works the hamstring with many more muscles. Dead-lift and the full squat are both working the hamstrings, and then you'd be working out your hamstrings 3x a week, and you'd still be fine. 3x a week is what you should be doing now anyways.
> 
> And why do you think you're hamstrings are suffering because you have flat feet? You should also run barefoot or with vibram shoes. About 95 percent of foot problems come from padding in shoes.


so like monday, then thurs? yea ima novice to working my legs unfortunately. And the back is connected to the hammstrings

well this would explain it better
http://www.sportsinjurybulletin.com/archive/plantar-fasciitis-exercise.html

Why is this stretch valuable? Tight hamstring muscles (which cross both the knee and hip joints on the back of the leg) can lead to limited extension and exaggerated flexion of the knee during the running stride (they tend to pull the lower part of the leg backward). This over-flexion at the knee actually increases the amount of dorsiflexion at the ankle during the landing phase of the running stride (remember that the entire leg functions as a kinetic chain; change one thing, in this case hamstring flexibility, and that change will 'ripple' right down the leg to the ankle joint). Increased flexion of the ankle creates an inordinate amount of stress on the Achilles tendon (the Achilles tendon's 'job' during running is to control dorsiflexion of the ankle), which in turn pulls on the heel bone (calcaneus) and plantar fascia. The rotational hamstring stretch ensures that hamstring flexibility is developed in the transverse (rotatory) plane as well as the sagittal plane. The hamstrings undergo movement stresses in both of these planes during the running motion and therefore must have flexibility in both planes to avoid overstressing the plantar fasciae.


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

PainisLove said:


> so like monday, then thurs? yea ima novice to working my legs unfortunately. And the back is connected to the hammstrings
> 
> well this would explain it better
> http://www.sportsinjurybulletin.com/archive/plantar-fasciitis-exercise.html
> ...


Ah, I'm sorry. I should have saw that.

People with flat feet, depending on severity, in some cases can regain their arch through proper foot strengthening which includes a lot of barefoot activity and exercises to build those muscles up (IF such activity is non-painful).

As for the hamstring, I don't think that's your problem. Although it's part of the kinetic chain, I'd be willing your running technique is off and your wearing some squishy shoes with too many supports.


----------



## blacklamb (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey, was so happy to see this thread that I finally stopped lurking and made an account here. 

I am strongly considering going to school to become a personal trainer, but my SA has been the number one factor that's made me hesitant. I felt like it would be foolish to go into such a people oriented profession with a disorder like this, but obviously you do it! Do you mind sharing your experience in that regard? Do you believe it's possible to be a personal trainer and have SA, or would you pick another career if you could go back and change things? Would I be silly to follow this career path, or do you think it's manageable?


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

Wow, thank you for your kindness. I do not need help but just wanted to be grateful to you for offering help to those in need.


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

blacklamb said:


> Hey, was so happy to see this thread that I finally stopped lurking and made an account here.
> 
> I am strongly considering going to school to become a personal trainer, but my SA has been the number one factor that's made me hesitant. I felt like it would be foolish to go into such a people oriented profession with a disorder like this, but obviously you do it! Do you mind sharing your experience in that regard? Do you believe it's possible to be a personal trainer and have SA, or would you pick another career if you could go back and change things? Would I be silly to follow this career path, or do you think it's manageable?


you can be anything you want.


----------

